# Juice Concentrate From Fruit



## hands (23/8/14)

Juice Concentrate from Fruit





Fruit concentrate is just fruit juice- but stronger. The idea is to take all of the flavor of the fruit and remove all of the water from it. The most common use I've seen is to freeze and store fruit juice compactly, but it can also be used for other things. For example, I made this fruit concentrate so that I could add stronger flavor to fruit juice gummy candies (I'll post an Instructable on that shortly!).
There are two ways to make juice concentrate from fruit. They depend on the type of fruit you are using.
For wetter, easily juice-able fruits, go to Step 1: Frozen Concentrate. Good for oranges, lemons, many other fruits if you have a juicer.
For fruits that will be a pain to juice, go to Step 2: Boiled Concentrate. Good for berries, pomegranate, apples, pears, etc.

Step 1: Frozen Concentrate





















Use this technique for fruits that are easy to juice, such as oranges, lemons, limes, etc.
The method of freezing is based on the fact that juice can be extracted from ice- if you've ever made a fruit juice popsicle and sucked on it too hard, you remember that you sucked all the flavor out and had a pure ice-sicle left on the stick! Here's how to use that.
1 Juice your fruit by any method- a hand juicer, a lime squeezer, by hand, into a freezer-safe container.
2 Freeze it. This might take a while.
3 Set up a container that can hold all of the juice with a narrow funnel on top. Upend frozen juice on top of it.
4 Let sit at room temperature while the juice drips out.
5 When the ice is sufficiently clear/white, you're done! Throw out the ice and keep the concentrated juice.
6 Repeat freezing/thawing as necessary.

I juiced about 17 oz. of orange juice, and by repeating the freezing/thawing method described above twice, condensed to about 10 oz. It's much stronger tasting and thicker in consistency. You can also see a darkening of the color (the photos are in order).

from	http://www.instructables.com/id/Juice-Concentrate-from-Fruit/

this might be useful

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Andre (18/9/14)

Great post, thanks. Waiting for the Boiled Concentrate part?


----------



## Mike (18/9/14)

I don't think this would be appropriate to vape..


----------



## Andre (18/9/14)

Mike said:


> I don't think this would be appropriate to vape..


No doubt, but it might be appropriate to use as a flavour concentrate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (18/9/14)

Sorry @Andre that's what I meant. I think there would be loads of sugars and other sort of things in there still? I may be wrong though..


----------



## Andre (18/9/14)

Mike said:


> Sorry @Andre that's what I meant. I think there would be loads of sugars and other sort of things in there still? I may be wrong though..


When I tried my hand at DIY many months ago, this was one of the recommended methods for fruit concentrates in the ECF diy forums. I do think our @dragontw also mentions this in one of his threads.


----------



## Mike (18/9/14)

Oh yea? Interesting.. I did some research into diy extracts a while back and read that any sort of sugar is a no-no. Clearly I was wrong


----------



## Andre (18/9/14)

Mike said:


> Oh yea? Interesting.. I did some research into diy extracts a while back and read that any sort of sugar is a no-no. Clearly I was wrong


Not my field of expertise at all, but with all the sweet juices around there must be some sort of sweetener used, even if synthetic. Maybe the problem is with cane sugar? A quick Google shows one can actually buy natural fruit flavour concentrates, e.g.: http://www.vaporshots.com/10ml-Natural-Classic-Fruit-Punch-Flavoring-p/cfvsfp010.htm


----------



## devdev (18/9/14)

I have seen recommendations to use Stevia to sweeten eliquids for DIY -but it must be pure, not blended with any other agents.

I think the issue with sugar burning or being heated would be the possible production of carbon compounds which could be harmful if inhaled

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/9/14)

devdev said:


> I have seen recommendations to use Stevia to sweeten eliquids for DIY -but it must be pure, not blended with any other agents.
> 
> I think the issue with sugar burning or being heated would be the possible production of carbon compounds which could be harmful if inhaled


Caramelized coils don't sound good either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (18/9/14)

@Gazzacpt that actually sounds like some kind of delicious dessert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/9/14)

Mike said:


> @Gazzacpt that actually sounds like some kind of delicious dessert


 will name my next desert mix the caramelized coil. Haven't mixed something with caramel in for a while.


----------



## Andre (18/9/14)

Mike said:


> Oh yea? Interesting.. I did some research into diy extracts a while back and read that any sort of sugar is a no-no. Clearly I was wrong


 
I went back on my old DIY trail. Found this exact same concentrating method, but nothing on whether it is usable as a concentrate in e-juices. A very superficial search, however, revealed that someone on ECF actually tried just the juice of fruit (not concentrated) as a flavourant, but with not good results - tasted burnt because, as you said, the high sugar content. The commercial ones I presume they must have some sort of process to remove the fructose.

My most humble apologies, evidence is that you are right and I am totally off the track here.


----------



## Mike (18/9/14)

@Andre, don't ask me how I know about the sugar thing....   (It took around 5 washes in alcohol and loads of dry burning of coils to finally get rid of it)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

